# Breeders in North West UK



## Mademarion

Hi there, in common with others I am considering a Cockapoo to join us. I wonder if anyone knows of breeders in the North West, who would spend some time with us before we buy. We have had a variety of breeds over the years but have no first hand knowledge of this one. What are your pro's and con's, are there any con's? Having retired 18 months ago with a love of walking, I miss having a companion (4 paws) alongside me, so the time seems right. We have two Maine **** cats who are in their prime, so cat friendly is a must.


----------



## Flo

Hi, we got our little Flo from Rosedale doodles in Preston. Now 1 she's lots of fun, has a lovely nature, is in great health and been a really positive addition to our family! If you type Rosedale on the search facility under 'show posts' you will find posts from us and few others on here. Hope this helps, Andrea


----------



## Sue T

Hello. I live in Macclesfield Cheshire. I found my hobby Breeder via looking at Breeders online, so you might want to look at breeders in the North West on their site. I selected a breeder who bred from a working cocker as they are thought to have more energy as I do quite a bit of hiking and so this was important, in addition I wanted a breeder who did the key relevant health checks.

My pup is only 6 months old so am not too experienced as per an adult perspective. However I would say that for a 6 months old pup:

Positives: She is loving, full of energy (great if you like hiking as I do too). Very very clever so easy to train, no moulting, a size of dog which is neither too big or small, lovely looking, playful and comical.

Negatives: Sometimes a bit too lively outside, but much of this is puppy behaviour. I need to brush her coat every day and am aware that she will need additional grooming as she matures due to mats. Clipping can be costly, although I intend to to this myself. I cannot honestly think of anything else negative. She truly is a lovely puppy and her personality wins people through all the time. I hope this helps. Kind regards.


----------



## Debs109

*nw breeder*

Hi 
We got Molly from a breeder in Sandbach. They own Rin Tin Tin and Molly is his granddaughter! I dont know how often they breed though

Amy the breeder was lovely and we were able to go over at our convenience. She sent us a picture after and kept us upto date with email and advice for when she came home. 

We have one very well balanced pup!


----------

